# How-To: DeWalt 734 Planer - Tear-Down & Clean



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

I've had problems with my DeWalt 734 planer rollers slipping (See thread Planer Rollers Not Gripping), so today I tore down the planer and fully cleaned everything and re-lubricated / re-waxed surfaces. This solved my problem. Below are details and associated photos for tearing down a DeWalt 734 planer. Enjoy. :thumbsup:

1. Remove the dust port/chute


















2. Remove the height adjustment handle


















3. Remove the side panels (small screws near the top of each panel)



























4. Remove the top panel (hex bolts in corners)









5. Remove the roller chain panel cover









6. Thoroughly clean all cogs, chain links, crevices, etc. I used a small awl to help scrape out all bits of wood dust/shavings









7. Repeat the thorough cleaning on the drivebelt side of the planer









8. Lubricate all moving parts (I chucked a drill to the height shaft to expedite the lubrication/spreading process)









9. Clean the rollers with denatured alcohol.

10. Wax all table surfaces with paste wax and buff smooth.

Assembly is reverse of tear-down.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice job. I have a Delta that I need to do the same thing to. Thanks for the drill idea to run the height up & down!


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

The very first thing I do with a new planner is to clean the rollers and use floor wax on the table. The minute I see a change in operation I clean and wax.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Mr Sam very well done, and informative.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Awesome effort, thanks! My Dewalt planer has been slipping as well, I think it must be overdue some love. Any guide with pictures is GREAT!


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

What did you use for lubricant of the height threads?


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

The only thing I had on hand and probably the wrong thing--WD40. Gently sprayed it on, ran the carriage up and down, then cleaned everything with denatured alcohol then waxed.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MrSamNC said:


> The only thing I had on hand and probably the wrong thing--WD40. Gently sprayed it on, ran the carriage up and down, then cleaned everything with denatured alcohol then waxed.


A very informative thread. Thanks for posting.

WD40 works, but it will not last long. I would look for a dry lubricant like DuPont Teflon Dry Lubricant.

Local autoparts stores should stock this or an equivalent. Common to use a dry lubricant on motorcycle chains.


----------



## Mandres (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I would look for a dry lubricant like DuPont Teflon Dry Lubricant.



That's my recommendation too. This stuff works great, without attracting dirt like grease or other sticky lubricants.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Excellent thread! I have the DW 733, but it look almost identical to the 734 shown here. My biggest problem is that that it is getting almost impossible to raise the head. It's tearing my home made table apart. I noticed that the machine was not taken down to the point that the 4 support rods were removed......any point/benefit in doing this, I wonder?


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't see a need to remove the support rods and everything, since this was a routine cleaning job. Only inspected the knives too, no replacement or sharpening needed at the time.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I too have a 734. Thanks for the story and pics. I bookmarked it.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> A very informative thread. Thanks for posting.
> 
> WD40 works, but it will not last long. I would look for a dry lubricant like DuPont Teflon Dry Lubricant.
> 
> Local autoparts stores should stock this or an equivalent. Common to use a dry lubricant on motorcycle chains.


Up in the UP of Michigan I buy silicon lubricant from Menards, I also use it to lubricate my snow blower to keep the snow from sticking in the blades.

I also have the same problem with my Dewalt 734 with boards sticking and leaving black marks espacially after it has sat for awhile. I blow off the rollers with compressed air and run a brass brush accross them to remove chips.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, I have been meaning to do this to my planer ever since I saw this thread. Finally got to it this week! I also discovered that you can take out the support posts, one at a time to clean them, there is also a screw on the bottom. I will be lubricating with a dry lube. OP, one question I have though, is how did you clean the rollers? seems like there is no good way to access them. I am also debating on trying to remove the screws. At one point, I used some waxy lubricant that worked wonders on my table saw, and that did not help at all here. Now it's all in the screw. I used lacquer thinner and a brass brush on it with some success. Please note that my planer is actually a DW733, but it appears to be the same thing as your 734.

Really, what I'm interested in is getting it to the point where it doesn't take so much muscle to raise and lower it. At least part of the problem is the shaky table it's on, which is going to get replaced. Also, the blades will be sharpened. 
Has anyone else noticed scratches in the bed? The ones in mine are visible, and you can feel them with your fingertip, too. Not sure where they came from, but I'm also considering replacing the bed.....I'm pretty picky about what I feed into this machine. Don't think glue could cause scratches.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

TooPicky said:


> Well, I have been meaning to do this to my planer ever since I saw this thread. Finally got to it this week! I also discovered that you can take out the support posts, one at a time to clean them, there is also a screw on the bottom. I will be lubricating with a dry lube. OP, one question I have though, is how did you clean the rollers? seems like there is no good way to access them. I am also debating on trying to remove the screws. At one point, I used some waxy lubricant that worked wonders on my table saw, and that did not help at all here. Now it's all in the screw. I used lacquer thinner and a brass brush on it with some success. Please note that my planer is actually a DW733, but it appears to be the same thing as your 734.
> 
> Really, what I'm interested in is getting it to the point where it doesn't take so much muscle to raise and lower it. At least part of the problem is the shaky table it's on, which is going to get replaced. Also, the blades will be sharpened.
> Has anyone else noticed scratches in the bed? The ones in mine are visible, and you can feel them with your fingertip, too. Not sure where they came from, but I'm also considering replacing the bed.....I'm pretty picky about what I feed into this machine. Don't think glue could cause scratches.


 
Did you buy your planer new? I have noticed the scratches as well and I think they are coming from my wood source. They sand the wood rather than plane it to size at the mill and I think the scratches come from embedded grains of sand from their sanding process. I know this is what dulls my planer knives. I take a file and go over the bed to remove the dings or scratches. You can also pick up dirt when you purchase the wood if you are not carful where you lay it when you transport it to your shop. Dirt/grit can also come from the fork lift forks when they move the stack of wood around their warehouse. Also another source of dirt/grit is from the pallet or sleeper they stack the wood on for storage.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, that's a possibility. I know the wood I buy isn't sanded, I was not aware any lumber sellers did this. Also, a lot of the stuff I buy is from a specialty lumberyard, they take good care of their stuff. I suppose the odd piece of scrounged wood could have something in it, though. Never considered this.

And yes, I bought the planer new.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

TooPicky said:


> Yeah, that's a possibility. I know the wood I buy isn't sanded, I was not aware any lumber sellers did this. Also, a lot of the stuff I buy is from a specialty lumberyard, they take good care of their stuff. I suppose the odd piece of scrounged wood could have something in it, though. Never considered this.
> 
> And yes, I bought the planer new.


 
My supplier of red oak is a wholesaler to cabinet makers in my area. I had a supplier who planned the boards but his kiln drying left something to be desired. I had a problem with warping after and during cutting. I do not use scrounged wood. I learned my lession a long time ago.


----------



## WTDaigle (Aug 19, 2017)

*DW 735 teardown*

No illustrations come up only !


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

WTDaigle said:


> No illustrations come up only !


Thread is over 4 years old. Photos likely hosted on a now defunct service or for some other reason no longer available.


----------

